# NGT's Semi Two Day Shoot is Coming April 3rd



## Necedah (Mar 22, 2011)

We gona be setting targets, fellowshipping, shooting, camping and building bows on Saturday, April 2nd, and Praising the Lord, fellowshipping, building bows, shooting, and eating on Sunday, April 3rd.

Try your hand at Ms. Tomi's Ambidextrous Saddle Shot 

And if that's not enough for you see if you can hit the running pig 

It's gonna be FUN and we want you there.   

More details coming soon.

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave is it a NGT shoot because I didnt see a TBG shoot for april 3 on the shoot calender. I am guessing this is this shoot in gainesville.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 22, 2011)

Chase, this is an NGT shoot, it will be in Gainesville, and we would love for you and Andrea to come. 

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2011)

Saddle shoot? Running pig? 

I'm in!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 23, 2011)

Gene if it's a saddle shoot that Tomi sets up...You and I will be able to keep our feet on the ground!  LOL!  I cut the gtass last week and fertilized some of it (parking area).  If you get a chance to go by please check to see if the grass needs attention before the shoot and let me know so I will know if I need to bring the mower Sat or before.  Thanks Bill


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 23, 2011)

Ambidextrous Pig, running Saddle? Sounds like a hoot! 
Good post Dave, looking forward to coming.

For our new folks, NGT is aka North Georgia Traditional Archery.
We shoot foam, have a blast, don't give out any trophies, but folks do brag a little.

Families more than welcome; please bring them all. 
The young folks are always welcome, and encouraged to fling arrows!

All classes: Primitive/Self Bow, Men & Women's Recurve and Longbow, 
plus Juniors and Cubs. 
Field points only, please.
No Wheelies, or XBows.

Format: 20 or so 3D targets, set on a easy to navigate course. Fun, but challeging shots.
We set the course to make it easy to shoot at least 2 rounds, maybe even three times thru.
Scoring is 5/3; 5 points in the large kill zone, 3 points anywhere else
in the target, X for a miss.
Also, we have some good targets to warm your muscles, and tune your shooting eye.


Shoots fees are modest: Members $5.00, Non Members $10.00. (Covers all day shooting.)
(Lifetime membership one time $25.00, and includes same day's shoot).

We start shooting about 8:30 or so, and begin pulling targets about 3 
that afternoon.

First time you shoot with us, it's free. We figure you will have so much fun, you will want to come back.

Lunch is available if you like, for a $5.00 donation.

For more info please feel free to pm me, or Dutchman, or Dennis, or PineNut, or Roger B, or TNGIRL,
or Necedah; you get the picture.

Ya'll come, please!

Address and Directions:

2295 Lee Land Rd, Gainesville Ga, 30507

I-985 North to Exit 20: Candler Road
Turn Right and continue about 2 miles, past the Hall County Landfill on the left, 
    and the Cold Storage Facility on the Right
Next Road on the Right: Lee Land
Turn Right, continue another mile or so to a fork in the road, and a cell tower.
Our entrance is a hard left just before the fork.
Sign "NGTA" with a large arrow.
Note: if you cross under a large powerline, you just missed us.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2011)

Is the saddle going to be on the running pig? If so, can we take an ethical pass on this shot. Not too sure I could hold on and shoot at the same time.

Sounds like it is going to be a grand weekend for sure. May have to pull the Conestoga wagon up and stay a spell.


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 23, 2011)

This must be one of those greased up pigs like we use to chase round them hay bales when we were youngns.  Is the saddle got a briddle to hold?  What about some stirrups?  

But most importantly,,,Is is ok to use some spurs on our boots?

Ya know, Gainsville ain't all that far...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Gene if it's a saddle shoot that Tomi sets up...You and I will be able to keep our feet on the ground!  LOL!  I cut the gtass last week and fertilized some of it (parking area).  If you get a chance to go by please check to see if the grass needs attention before the shoot and let me know so I will know if I need to bring the mower Sat or before.  Thanks Bill



I'll do it, Bill. I'll let you know one day next week.


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like we will be coming up to Gainsville to see y'all and shoot too!  Just so happens we got a cousin that lives 17 miles from Lee Land Rd.  You guys just can't get rid of us now....


----------



## Necedah (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking forward to shootin with ya Jayin J.

Dave


----------



## crazyjigr (Mar 23, 2011)

Man sounds like a great time! Got a new recurve today cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Looks like we will be coming up to Gainsville to see y'all and shoot too!  Just so happens we got a cousin that lives 17 miles from Lee Land Rd.  You guys just can't get rid of us now....



cool


----------



## Al33 (Mar 24, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Looks like we will be coming up to Gainsville to see y'all and shoot too!  Just so happens we got a cousin that lives 17 miles from Lee Land Rd.  You guys just can't get rid of us now....



Cool beans! Glad you and Carmen will be able to make the trip.


----------



## yamapup (Mar 24, 2011)

Boy oh boy! Two days of missing targets. It don't hardly get no bettern that. Pup


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 24, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Looks like we will be coming up to Gainsville to see y'all and shoot too!  Just so happens we got a cousin that lives 17 miles from Lee Land Rd.  You guys just can't get rid of us now....



nuh huh.....say it ain't so!!!ya'll are coming to shoot with us I can't wait now for SURE!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Mar 24, 2011)

Even though it's not too far from my home, I think I may camp for this one! The fellowship is as good as the shooting, and that's real good.
Would be good to have a list of those planning on camping, maybe a pot luck is in order Sat. Night. My Dutch Ovens are ready to roll and I would be happy to get a Boston Butt big enough to feed several.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in for the meal. I'm good for the "you-know-whats." Probably bring the grill over and cook some wings and sausage. I will likely bring the girls with me.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 24, 2011)

This is gettin good 

Dave


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chase and I are really looking forward to this one!  C u all soon!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 25, 2011)

ignition07 said:


> Chase and I are really looking forward to this one!  C u all soon!!



Another cool.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2011)

ignition07 said:


> Chase and I are really looking forward to this one!  C u all soon!!



Hot-diggiddy!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm posting for Allen Rosen, that he is planning to come and be there Sat and Sunday as well, and will be offering to help out with the bow constructions etc.  He will be camping as well.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2011)

Next weekend is gonna be BIG!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 27, 2011)

Turns out I'm off.how far from Gwinnet ? my brother & sister live there .


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2011)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Turns out I'm off.how far from Gwinnet ? my brother & sister live there .



Right next door to Gwinnett. Head north on I-85. Take I-985 toward Gainesville. You'll be there before you know it.

2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't make it for Sunday but....I can be there Saturday AM to sling some arrows.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you Saturday morning Robert.
Setting and shooting targets is a hoot.
We start about 7:30.

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 28, 2011)

This is gonna be fun, and will be our first time at an NGT gathering. We have heard nothing but good things about NGT so we are really looking forward to this, yall have been inviting us for a while and we have never made it. 

Anyways we plan on getting there probably mid morning on saturday. What time we gonna start shooting on saturday?


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 29, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> This is gonna be fun, and will be our first time at an NGT gathering. We have heard nothing but good things about NGT so we are really looking forward to this, yall have been inviting us for a while and we have never made it.
> 
> Anyways we plan on getting there probably mid morning on saturday. What time we gonna start shooting on saturday?



Your so funny Chase!!! we'll start shooting once the course is set....and that might be quick and it might not....but we have a blast no matter what!!! so come prepared to shoot and bring muddy boots and rain gear cause YOU NEVER KNOW!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 29, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Your so funny Chase!!! we'll start shooting once the course is set....and that might be quick and it might not....but we have a blast no matter what!!! so come prepared to shoot and bring muddy boots and rain gear cause YOU NEVER KNOW!!!!!



Is that cause all the talk can get "knee deep"  Either way.... I'll pack mine!


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 29, 2011)

We are coming up Fri. night, so we will see y'all Saturday morning.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like the Lord has blessed us with spectacular weekend weather 


Al33 is going to do the devotional on Sunday morning  at 9:00 


and I am going to do a pancake breakfast on Saturday morning starting at 7:00am. 


Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll second that suggestion to bring rubber boots, wore them Feb and March. Going to 1 year old granddaughter's birthday party  Saturday, but will be there Sunday. Dave


----------



## RogerB (Mar 29, 2011)

Love them pancakes, I believe I'll just camp Friday night too, so I'll have a good place in line come Sat. morning!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 29, 2011)

With any luck at all, it won't be too muddy...


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 29, 2011)

Who all is gonna be camping? We were thinking about it but didnt know if we would be the only ones.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 29, 2011)

Tomi and I are planning to camp Saturday night.
Dinner from the dutch oven. 

There is a group planning to camp Saturday;
Allen, Brad, maybe Arthur and Dorothy, and a few other folks.
 Selfbow makers, hatchett throwers and flint knappers
they are.

I am planning to bring my string board, and twist
a string or two.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 30, 2011)

dutchman said:


> With any luck at all, it won't be too muddy...



I ain't holdin' my breath ....


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 30, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Tomi and I are planning to camp Saturday night.
> Dinner from the dutch oven.
> 
> There is a group planning to camp Saturday;
> ...



Thanks Jeff, sounds like we will be camping too. 

And the string board is a good idea.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 30, 2011)

I believe my dad will be camping Saturday night to. Sounds like a good group!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 30, 2011)

So are yall doing a pot luck? If so Andrea and I will bring something.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 30, 2011)

yep, Chase just bring what ever ya'll wanna eat and we'll put it all together to eat.........it'll be fun!!!!!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Connor and I will be camping so he can have two days to play in the mud.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 31, 2011)

That land is ripe with carpenter bees, and according to Al33,
it is the season.  Might want to bring a judo or two.

Also, a few plastic eggs, hanging from monofilament, may be
stragetically placed along the trail. These eggs will contain a piece
of paper which will entitle the person who hits the egg, with
one shot using a field tipped arrow of course, solid enough to break it open,
may claim the prize listed on the piece of paper inside.
Prizes could be fancy candy, or lunch, or maybe a custom twisted 
bow string.


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 31, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> That land is ripe with carpenter bees, and according to Al33,
> it is the season.  Might want to bring a judo or two.
> 
> Also, a few plastic eggs, hanging from monofilament, may be
> ...



Will it be muddy at the site?


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2011)

It won't be muddy, it will be MUDDY!  Along that line, it kinda slipped my mind, because I bought seed and fertilizer right after the last month's shoot.  It is there at the club waiting for someone to spread it out.  I did the parking lot with seed and fertilizer that day, but not the rest of the roads as I ran out of daylight.  PLEASE IF YOU CAN  BRING a spreader to help do this on saturday!!!!  The nursery guy said to go very lightly with the fertilizer and spread to seed lightly too .  Most people put it too thick!  This will really help us out if we can have three or four spreaders it won't take but a few minutes to do.  There is also a bit of extra carpet to use on the road in the nastiest places on the cross road.  Maybe it will help some!  Bring your mud boots!  Thanks Bill


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 31, 2011)

pine nut said:


> It won't be muddy, it will be MUDDY!  Along that line, it kinda slipped my mind, because I bought seed and fertilizer right after the last month's shoot.  It is there at the club waiting for someone to spread it out.  I did the parking lot with seed and fertilizer that day, but not the rest of the roads as I ran out of daylight.  PLEASE IF YOU CAN  BRING a spreader to help do this on saturday!!!!  The nursery guy said to go very lightly with the fertilizer and spread to seed lightly too .  Most people put it too thick!  This will really help us out if we can have three or four spreaders it won't take but a few minutes to do.  There is also a bit of extra carpet to use on the road in the nastiest places on the cross road.  Maybe it will help some!  Bring your mud boots!  Thanks Bill



I have one of those over the shoulder bag spreaders with the crank handle, ya recon' I need to bring it?


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> I have one of those over the shoulder bag spreaders with the crank handle, ya recon' I need to bring it?



That would be great!  Thank you!   It will do a great job and wider than a pull behind or push model on the seed!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have a shoulder spreader, but I know someone with one!!!!  I'm good at that....and I have muck boots. 
As for them carpenter bees, I'll have to get several judos ready!!!!!love hitting them little fellas!!!
Looking forward to this weekend, rain or shine or muddy or dry!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Will it be muddy at the site?



Right now the sun is out and the wind is BLOWING! It hasn't rained since early this morning. If we get no rain from now until Saturday and the wind stays up, it just might be half way firm on Saturday. We'll see.

Bill, I'll bring a spreader, too.

Roger may have a good word regarding the application of fertilizer at the same time the seed is spread...


----------



## RogerB (Mar 31, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Right now the sun is out and the wind is BLOWING! It hasn't rained since early this morning. If we get no rain from now until Saturday and the wind stays up, it just might be half way firm on Saturday. We'll see.
> 
> Bill, I'll bring a spreader, too.
> 
> Roger may have a good word regarding the application of fertilizer at the same time the seed is spread...



Now you put me on the spot (and you know how shy I am about saying what I think. 

Actually, I was thinking it might be better to put out the seed after the shoot, when we are picking up targets. That way we won't muck through it for two days.
As to the fertilizer, it would be better to wait a couple of weeks (after the seed has germinated) to put it out. Generally in Georgia the main nutrient missing from the soil is nitrogen. Unfoutunately, nitrogen applied to the soil in fertilizer form only lasts a couple of weeks before it all evaporates into the atmosphere. If it takes 7-10 days for seed to germinate, most of the nitrogen is gone before the plants are able (have and established root system) to utilize any of it. Seed does not need fertilizer to germinate. You seldom see farmers putting out fertilizer when they plant, if they are it won't be nitrogen. They come back and top dress or drill (lasts longer then top dressing) their nitrogen, after the plants are well up and have well estabilished root systems.


My recommendation would be put the seed out and then a couple of us go up there one day after the seed has germinated (2-3 weeks) and top dress it with the fertilizer. I know there are shoots every weekend for the next month or so, so perhaps a couple of us retired guys could get together one day later and put the fertilizer out. If we did it in the afternoon there may be a couple of others close enough to help. With my 4-wheeler to haul the fertilizer on and a spreader or two I don't think it would be too much for a couple of guys.
What ever every one thinks!!

I am also keeping my fingers crossed that we will have enough time between the rain and the shoot that the roads will have firmed up. I'm still going to bring my rubber boots though.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 31, 2011)

Cant wait!!!

I think we might just get a hotel room for saturday night, so we may not be camping. see yall soon


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 31, 2011)

gonna try to make it!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Now you put me on the spot (and you know how shy I am about saying what I think.
> 
> Actually, I was thinking it might be better to put out the seed after the shoot, when we are picking up targets. That way we won't muck through it for two days.
> As to the fertilizer, it would be better to wait a couple of weeks (after the seed has germinated) to put it out. Generally in Georgia the main nutrient missing from the soil is nitrogen. Unfoutunately, nitrogen applied to the soil in fertilizer form only lasts a couple of weeks before it all evaporates into the atmosphere. If it takes 7-10 days for seed to germinate, most of the nitrogen is gone before the plants are able (have and established root system) to utilize any of it. Seed does not need fertilizer to germinate. You seldom see farmers putting out fertilizer when they plant, if they are it won't be nitrogen. They come back and top dress or drill (lasts longer then top dressing) their nitrogen, after the plants are well up and have well estabilished root systems.
> ...



The nursery guy and I were thinking to fertilize the grass that was planted last fall after the road work.   There are four 50# bags to be spread over all the area we have in roads and parking lot.  That isn't a lot of fertilizer, me thinks, but it might help it come along some.  I fertilized the parking area  very lightly when I took it up there right after the shoot.  I did spred seed over the old outhouse rd and the "mudhole' too, so it has been three weeks for those areas.  I did not fertilize the OH road as I ran out of daylight.  Makes me no difference to me, before or after, but getting folks to do it between shoots (?).  Everybody is tired and wanting to get home after the shoot is over.  Me too!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 31, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Cant wait!!!
> 
> I think we might just get a hotel room for saturday night, so we may not be camping. see yall soon



chicken..........


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 1, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> chicken..........



I love chicken, its one of my favorite meats.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 1, 2011)

We are heading up to Murrayville around 4pm today to stay with cuz.  We'll see yall in the morning....


----------



## Necedah (Apr 1, 2011)

See yall in the morning at 7:00 for pancakes and setup. It's going to be a great weekend.

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2011)

Necedah said:


> See yall in the morning at 7:00 for pancakes and setup. It's going to be a great weekend.
> 
> Dave



Do you need for me to bring anything? Coffee? Stove? Etc.?


----------



## RogerB (Apr 1, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Do you need for me to bring anything? Coffee? Stove? Etc.?



I am going to make some potato salad for sunday and chicken and rice for Sat. night (just for Chase), if you would bring your stove it would be a great help.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I am going to make some potato salad for sunday and chicken and rice for Sat. night (just for Chase), if you would bring your stove it would be a great help.



I'll set it in the truck tonight.


----------



## Necedah (Apr 1, 2011)

Gene, if you could bring some coffee in the morning, it would be greatly appreciated by many. I don't drink it and don't know how to fix it.

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope I can get there in time for the pancakes but don't wait on me.

I will have a good bit of firewood for Saturday night and a couple jars of pickled okra.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2011)

Necedah said:


> Gene, if you could bring some coffee in the morning, it would be greatly appreciated by many. I don't drink it and don't know how to fix it.
> 
> Dave



Will do, Dave.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 1, 2011)

Might miss pancakes, but should be there 8'ish.
Weather is looking fine!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 1, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Will do, Dave.



Really


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Really



Yep. Good coffee, too.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2011)

The course is set. 20 targets on the scoring portion of the course plus a couple from the saddle.

The ground is firm so rubber boots aren't a necessity. 

Had a good crowd gathering when I had to leave at around 10:00 a.m. so it looks to be the makings of a great time today and tomorrow. Y'all come on out and see us.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 3, 2011)

Today is the day 
See ya there!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wound up another successful shoot. Thanks to all who came to enjoy the day. We couldn't have a successful club without people coming out each month to shoot with us.

Thanks also go to the people who help out with the work that needs to be done with each shoot. Set up, take down, and everything in between takes people and our members are some of the best you'll find.

And the biggest thanks go to our host, Necedah. Great job on the event, Dave! We all enjoyed it!


----------



## Necedah (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Gene, but it is always a team effort. It's like a well oiled machine. Targets get set, food gets cooked, devotionals are done, demonstrations are given, targets get pulled and put away, everything gets cleaned up and it's like magic how it happens. Thank you Gene, Roger, Jeff, Tomi, Al, Bill, Dennis and everyone else whose willing hands made fun times like this happen.  

Dave


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who made this event possible...We had a great time and seriously enjoyed ourselves...Fellowship, Food, Friends.  O' Yea almost forgot, we also shot 21 3D targets that were awesome!!!

Thank You NGT!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 3, 2011)

Outstanding job Dave!  The two day event was a blast, and I'm glad I only went home to sleep!  Al Chapman summed it up for me when he sat down at the table and said reverently "This is the finest group of people he had ever had the pleasure of associating with!"  I have to agree that the peopple I have met along with Traditional Archery are indeed some of the finest I have known as well.  As Dave said it just gets done and many hands makes Light work.  Excellent job Dave and I'm sorry you lost your cell phone.  Sure hope it turns up. Brad and I went back out looking and still ahd no luck.  Maybe Brad and Arthur will find it tomorrow.  I also want to thank all who spread the seeds and fertilizer out.  It makes me proud to know all of you as friends, and to realize that only five years ago I did not know any of you at all, but now consider all as friends!  What a great group of people!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a great shoot, 
the target setup was Great a bunch of Great realistic shots. the Running Pig was awesome and worked so well. Great Job on that. I can tell it was a Great turn out and I got to the food on the late side and Enjoy some Great sides. (burgers and dogs and Plates were gone)  

I agree  with AL and Bill, there is some Great People up There at NGT. I am glad to be associated with y'all. My only regret is I can not get to all the shoots.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 4, 2011)

We had a blast. Thanks to everyone for inviting us to the shoot. A big thanks to Dennis for feeding us dinner at his house and letting us stay the night and Bill who took us out to eat for lunch. AL thanks for the Devotional, and Dave u did a great job with the food. Yall are some good folks.


----------

